# bathtub faucet w/o water flow



## dlsim1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I recently installed a shower to an old bath tub. I have a low water pressure problem from the bathtub faucets. What can I do to increase the pressure?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2010)

If you have a 5 gal. bucket and a clock you can check it.  My tub delivers 6 GPM using city water.

Your water meter will show your max GPM into the house if you open several faucets and time the meter. 

You have iron pipes?  Is the pressure low on both hot & cold?

http://www.askthebuilder.com/372_Solving_Low_Water_Pressure_Problems.shtml


----------

